# some antennas better than others?



## mgusler (Aug 6, 2002)

Are some XM car antennas better than others? My recent experience seems says yes. My wife just got a new car and I had to buy and install a new car-kit (wasn't able to get the old gear out of the old car - not enough time) in the new vehicle. Now we notice that we encounter a lot more dead spots, and see fewer signal strength bars. 

I know the connector is different on the new antenna. This one has a big connector on the end that isn't detachable. Much more of a pain in the patutie than the 1st one, which had a removable connector on the end.

Is there a certain brand of XM antenna that has more sensitivity than others? I'd buy one if I knew that I would get better reception.


----------

